# Language Barriers for Recruitment Consultants in Hong Kong



## Chris Twyman (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm an expat from the UK and new here.

I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice regarding language barriers in Hong Kong.

I'm a Recruitment Consultant, in the Technology space, and looking to move to Hong Kong this July.

I'm just a little concerned about the level of English in Hong Kong, because this job requires a lot of communication. It's basically 100% of what the job is about.

I'm currently in Malaysia, and English isn't perfect here, but I'm able to operate without any real problems.

For my next move, I'm aiming for Singapore or Hong Kong. I know the English level in Singapore will be a lot better, but I feel that I would prefer Hong Kong as a place to live and work. 

I'm 27 years old and single, and my situation would apparently be better matched to Hong Kong, as Singapore is more family orientated.

Would be interested to hear your thoughts. Especially from any western Non-Chinese speaking expats in the Recruitment industry.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Chris


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Chris Twyman said:


> Hi everyone, I'm an expat from the UK and new here.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice regarding language barriers in Hong Kong.
> 
> ...


Chris,

Before you start thinking about working in Hong Kong, have you consider the visa problem? You will need a visa to work in Hong Kong.

As you are under 31, you can still apply for a Hong Kong working holiday visa, please see link below for details - 

Working Holiday Scheme | Immigration Department


----------

